# Hey, Coach, how do I find a good coach?



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Mid-sized city, lots of fellow cyclists, a few bike shops, and etc. I guess word of mouth is one way, asking around at the LBS, webernet, and etc. Where's the list? I've talked to several Trainers willing to put together a plan, but they are not cycling specific Trainers or Coaches. One even called me back to talk after he had picked up a book, The Cyclist's Training Bible.

How do I find a coach that "fits"? Is it ok to "try-on" a coach/trainer?

ps I've always thought the word, coach, looks like it is spelled wrong; I can't find way to spell it any better though.


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

Try USACycling.org


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Where do you live and what are your goals?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Could you just give some general guidelines? I would like to know what to look for as well.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

well, the first thing you need to decide is if you want your coach to be local or not. I personaly don't think it's necessary at all, but some do. Long before i was a coach I had a coach that lived 1000 miles away and I was perfectly happy with that and got great results. There are alot of great coaches out there all with a little different approach and sometimes you won't know if it's the perfect fit until you give it a go. It would also be recommended to find someone that specializes in the discipline that you compete in. I've got room to take on some athletes right now myself so PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

While I do some internet coaching I'm not a big fan of it.
For some athletes it works great, but it depends on the experience of the athlete.
I think having a local coach works much better. This way you see the coach on a regular basis.
It's easier for the coach to see what you're doing during a race if the coach is riding beside you and able to give you advice/encouragement.Also when you're telling your coach about how a race /event went and your coach knows what the course was like it's easier for him to understand. Also to give advice about the course and equipment choices. Maybe even get a lead out from your coach!
Many times I get questions from athletes(at races/events) who are being coached by guys on the internet(&have gotten a couple clients because of it) because I'm there and otherwise they have to wait until the web coach gets back to them.
Some of the things I would look for in hiring a coach:
1) Experience back ground. What experience do they have? As far as racing and Exercise Science back ground.
2)Certifacations rae they certified and by who? Is it just USACycling or do they have another cert too(ACSM or NSCA for example)
3) Whats their philosophy ? Does it mesh with your ideas? 
4) Do you know any of the athletes they work with(not just the Elites either)
5) Do they work with newbies? Are they themself a newbie?
6) Do they work in thehealth/fitness industry or is coaching a hobby?
Just because a guy raced/races as a pro/Cat 1 doesn't mean they know anything about training.
All in all go with the local coach and I doubt you'll be disappointed


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for both of those responses. They were helpful, to me anyway. I wish finding a coach could be easier. I don't race, but I want to start in a year or two (I keep saying that, but I have a better reason now). My oldest son will be ten in a few months, and he would like to race as well. I think it would be great if I could find a coach to work with both of us.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

reikisport said:


> While I do some internet coaching I'm not a big fan of it.
> For some athletes it works great, but it depends on the experience of the athlete.
> I think having a local coach works much better. This way you see the coach on a regular basis.
> It's easier for the coach to see what you're doing during a race if the coach is riding beside you and able to give you advice/encouragement.Also when you're telling your coach about how a race /event went and your coach knows what the course was like it's easier for him to understand. Also to give advice about the course and equipment choices. Maybe even get a lead out from your coach!
> ...


I agree with alot of what your saying, and disagree with some. As far as picking out a coach, yes you should look at their experience/qualifications. I agree that just being a Cat 1 or former pro does not make you a better coach than a Cat 4 who has put in the time to learn how to train properly and coach others yet doesn't have the physical ability to race at a higher level. Even if you have a local coach, 90% of the time your contact is going to be by phone or email, and any one on one time spent with a coach is gonna cost you money. You want to go for a ride with your coach? Ok, that's gonna cost you by the hours. If your looking to make some improvement with a qualified coach and keep the cost down, there is no reason at all an internet coach will not work. There is no one right answer for anybody like I said before, if your someone that needs their hand held every minute of the day then a local coach might be the way to go. I personaly respond to email or return phone calls ASAP which means my clients will rarely have to wait more than 2-3 hours and that's if I'm out training myself. Afterall, "Internet" coaches seem to have taken alot of people to the professional level and a few tour de france wins, something must be working! I personaly don't like the term "internet coach" as it is somehow saying it is a lower service. It's a form of communication and nothing else. Most coaches are both a local coach and an internet coach as I am..is my knowledge of a lessor quality because I emailed it to someone rather than standing face to face telling them?


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

Sub not all of us charge people to ride with them. I (and other coaches) do a monthly(skills) training ride for clients and others it's just good customer service. 
What I meant about getting quick answers is I'm at the race, the training race, the training ride. They get the answer right away and then there is often the follow up questions that can be answered right then. They don't haver to wait till they get home and go online and wait for an answer.
I spend more time face to face with them than emails and calls. Yes I may charge them more monthly but I don't see the point of nickel and diming them as some (Both web based and local) do.
Like I said I really don't have any against web coaching to me the local guy is the best resource because(s) he's there and can give you more advice about a course or what needed to climb the big hill at what ever race and still be with the group.
If a client asked you what's it gonna take to get up the wall at Lake Sunnapee could you answer that question. You could give a basic answer but unless you know the course probably not. I can tell them they need to go at such and such a point to get a jump on the field. 
Again nothing against web coaching.
As far as the TDF wins I doubt he was being coached over the net as I recall that service was around $3000/month+ and Chris was there most of the time. Besides Dr Ferrei was probably more involved then Chris(thats just my opinion)
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

My point wasn't that carmichael never saw lance face to face but that alot of the coaching was done at a distance. I don't want to take this discussion any further in the fourm. I will say that I do agree with you 99% and I'm probably just misunderstanding the other 1%. Of course it's always better to have personal contact but my point is that you are still gonig to get excellent results if you don't have that personal contact. I do ride with clients, but some clients can be a couple hours away which is close enough to do stuff in person form time to time but still quite a drive. They are welcome to come train with me anytime but If I make a trip just for them than that is on their dollar.


----------

